# Four Door Jeep Wrangler



## superflysmith

I bought my first Jeep Wrangler in the fall of 1994. I have never had any desire to replace it, it is still my primary vehicle. Also the fact that I now have two kids made it very unlikely that I'd buy another Jeep Wrangler for it least 20 years. 
That has all changed with the new four door Wrangler. It is the sweetest thing on four wheels!!! I can't believe I'm finally ready to give up my Wrangler but I am.
Last year we bought a new Grand Cherokee with the 5.7 Hemi for my wife. It's possible we may trade that in on the new Wrangler. Or we may wait a year or two than trade it in and get two four door Jeep Wranglers. :heartlove 

What is possibly cooler than this...


----------



## yustr

superflysmith said:


> What is possibly cooler than this...


This










:grin: :sayyes: :grin: just kidding. That's why they make more than one kind.


----------



## superflysmith

That is pretty cool. And if I owned that I could sell it and get 3 four door Jeep Saharas for the same price. :sayyes: 
I never was a big car fan. I wouldn't mind owning the BMW but it would not be on the top of my list and not just because I couldn't afford it. :grin:


----------



## speedster123

That green one looks better than the model advertised on tv. I wonder what gas mileage is stated?


----------

